# PI-IBS



## Judyc (Apr 8, 2017)

May, 2015 my appendix ruptured on a cruise ship in the Atlantic Ocean. I was air lifted to the Azores where I had 5 hours of surgery and 2 weeks in the hospital there with 2 weeks of IV antibiotics.
In September I had my first incesional hernia surgery. Later that month I had an intestinal obstruction. In May I had another incesional hernia surgery this time putting in a large mesh. I have had since after the first hernia surgery PI-IBS. I go in for a colonoscopy in a couple of weeks to see if it could also be some kind of colitis.

All I know is I get bloated and horrible cramps just above the navel. I also have 3-5 diarrhea bouts each day. I tried Align and that worked great for a couple of weeks and then stopped. I have tried L-Glutimine and Philips Colon Health. Nothing is working. I see from this forum that this should subside after awhile. It has been almost 1 year and nothing has changed. Actually, I have had diarrhea since the surgery in the Azores. I also have back spasms, but that is probably another concern.
So that is my story.


----------



## Rboe (Mar 26, 2017)

Have you tried probiotics? To replenish good bacteria. You need a strong refrigerated one.

Another thing to try is a Candida diet with anti-fungals. Taking antibiotics can cause a Candida overgrowth. If you try the anti-fungals and you feel bad, then they are working. Google the diet. There is some misinformation but essentially avoid all sugars, including fruit and take anti-fungal supplements.


----------

